# Berlin Session um Weihnachten?



## isah (4. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich bin um weihnachten ~ ne woche in berlin, und wollt wissen obs genug leute für ne kleine session gibt? Ich würde mitm 20" kommen wenns wetter passt.. (dh keine 20 cm schnee oder ähnliches)

kann ja mal jemand nen termin vorschlagen, ..

martin


----------



## Scr4t (5. Dezember 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mitm 20" kommen.......



 

Ne also du weisst ja, wenns Wetter passt bin ich immer zum Trialen zu Haben und ich denk mal die anderen auch, aber das muss man dann spontan entscheiden(wegen wetter^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (5. Dezember 2005)

Moin Martin, 

würde gern wieder mitkommen allerdings sollte da schon mehr drinn sein als in Potsdam/Griebnitzsee das war aufgrund der knappen Zeit dort und des langen Weges mir dann doch ein bissel plöd. Aber sonst gern. Und immer schön Glühwein mitbringen !


----------



## elhefe (5. Dezember 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich würde mitm 20" kommen wenns wetter passt.. (dh keine 20 cm schnee oder ähnliches)
> 
> ...



So schonmal gar nicht.    20"    

Termin? War nicht die Rede von Weihnachten?

Wenn ich zum Spielen raus darf, komm ich mit.


----------



## Freestyle Trial (5. Dezember 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich zum Spielen raus darf, komm ich mit.


Deine Mama wirste schon überreden könn  
und dann rocken wir mal wieder.
Am 24.12 würd ich aber nicht unbedingt aufs Bike steigen wollen


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (5. Dezember 2005)

also interesse hätte ich schon undn paar andre chemnitzer jungs sicherlich auch...wenn die spots cool sind und das wetter annehmbar könnte man sich das ja vllt. überlegen...


----------



## tinitram (5. Dezember 2005)

hmm - also ich wär tendenziell auch dabei - ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch so ist, aber vor dem 2. weihnachtsfeiertag wirds schwierig. Die familiären Verpflichtungen... 

Also mein erster kleiner Versuch für einen Vorschlag: Irgendwann vom 26.12. bis zum 30.12.


----------



## esgey (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich sag mal JA.


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Dezember 2005)

zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr würde ich eventuell auch dabei sein.


----------



## isah (12. Dezember 2005)

Sagen wir mal 

*26.12 - 10-11 Uhr am Alex *

wenn da wetter passt und alle einverstanden sind.. 25 oder 27 wäre auch ok.


ansonsten bin ich auch schon früher da, vermutlich 22-23 .. also wenn jemand lust hat davor ne runde zu drehen kann er sich ja via pn melden.

Meine handy-nr: 0171 350 1388


----------



## elhefe (12. Dezember 2005)

Das is doch schonmal ne Ansage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wodka o (12. Dezember 2005)

Finde den 26.12. nicht so gut. Da stehen bei mir familiäre Verpflichtungen an.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Dezember 2005)

geil man....berlin....da hätte ich ja auch mal end bock drauf....wenns doch bloß net so weit wäre.....naja.....im frühjahr vielleicht mal.... oder sommer....


----------



## biketrialer (13. Dezember 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> geil man....berlin....da hätte ich ja auch mal end bock drauf....wenns doch bloß net so weit wäre.....naja.....im frühjahr vielleicht mal.... oder sommer....



will auch mit....  
toto


----------



## elhefe (13. Dezember 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> geil man....berlin....da hätte ich ja auch mal end bock drauf....wenns doch bloß net so weit wäre.....naja.....im frühjahr vielleicht mal.... oder sommer....




Das wär schon recht cool, wenn man das mal auf die Reihe bekäme. Die Berliner Einheimischen könnten dann auch ein paar ghettomäßige Ecken zum Fahren raussuchen. Damit Du Dich wie zu Hause fühlst   .


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Dezember 2005)

hehe.....nee ich würd sagen im frühjahr, wird mal ne riesen berlin session gestartet.....mit übernachtung also 2 tage.....könnte man doch einfädeln...
oder?


----------



## esgey (13. Dezember 2005)

Für Übernachtungen können ja dann auch die Einheimischen sorgen. Bei mir wär dann z.B. Platz für einen oder zwei Leutchen. Nur stubenrein müssen se sein!   

Ham wa nu endlich nen Termin zum rocken?

Ich muss 27. und 28. leider arbeiten.

So wies jetzt aussieht geht bei mir nur am 25. .

Dünntschüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## treehacker (20. Dezember 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> will auch mit....
> toto



Hey Toto !!!
Wie gehts? hast du deine Sommer-Grippe überstanden?
bin auch in Berlin grad und sehr wahrscheinlich am 26.12 am Alex am Start... aber leider ohne bike.. naja egal


----------



## trail-kob (20. Dezember 2005)

also ich bin am start ... sofern gesund ... !

wie isses denn nun ? wer wann wie wo und WARUM ?


----------



## esgey (20. Dezember 2005)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin am start ... sofern gesund ... !
> 
> wie isses denn nun ? wer wann wie wo und *WARUM* ?



Na, weils uns Spass macht. Den Rest weiß keiner. Ausserdem hat sowieso keiner Zeit.   

Heiko


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. Dezember 2005)

bin nun wirklich dabei, aber ne Schlafgelegenheit bräuchte ich halt noch. 
@trail-kob: könnte ich bei dir schlafen?
Wer?: Trialmaniax on his Echo Pure
Wann?: am 26.12.2005
Wo?: wäre nett wenn wir uns am Bahnhof treffen
Warum?: weil ich noch nie in Berlin trialen war.

Wenn ich bei jemandem Schlafen könnte wäre das echt nett.


----------



## isah (20. Dezember 2005)

treehacker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Toto !!!
> Wie gehts? hast du deine Sommer-Grippe überstanden?
> bin auch in Berlin grad und sehr wahrscheinlich am 26.12 am Alex am Start... aber leider ohne bike.. naja egal



bist du der martin?

//EDIT:

also.. ich hab nen kleines problem, meine laufräder werden mit ein bisschen pech wohl nichtmehr bis weihnachten kommen .. dh ich werde vielleicht nur zum filmen kommen, aber da bin ich auf jeden fall..


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. Dezember 2005)

also mir wärs am liebsten, wenn wir uns am 27. 12. irgendwo treffen (Bahnhof wäre am besten), dann  Fahrrad fahren, dann irgendwo schlafen, nochmal Rad fahren und dann nach Hause fahren. Vor dem 27.12. steige ich nicht aufs Rad.


----------



## esgey (20. Dezember 2005)

Au fein, dann könnt ihr ja ma 27. oder 28. im Fahrradladen in der Sportarena am Alex vorbei kommen und mich beglückwünschen. Denn ich muss arbeiten.

Arrghh...  

Aber am 25. hätte ich Zeit und Lust. 
Wer da auch kann/will 0172/4766224

Dünntschüß!


----------



## tinitram (21. Dezember 2005)

@esgey


----------



## isah (21. Dezember 2005)

also.. ich kann fast sicher sagen ich krieg mein bike bis zum 26 nicht mehr startklar .. dh da ich schonmal ausscheide tut  dem trialmaniax ne freude und macht die session am 27.12, vll bin ich dann noch zum filmen da..


----------



## esgey (21. Dezember 2005)

tinitram schrieb:
			
		

> @esgey




Geh flicken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (21. Dezember 2005)

Also ich bin mit dabei am 27.12 meinetwegen auch startplatz am Alex (bahnhof) und nich wie sonst am Brunnen.


----------



## bertieeee (22. Dezember 2005)

na die cottbuser würden ja auch mal gerne kommen also macht mal ne klare ansage hier jungs, aber 27 wär schon nicht schl  echt


----------



## Scr4t (22. Dezember 2005)

mir ist das wursch, ich als berliner kann vom 26-28 fahren.... am 29 und 30 muss ich arbeiten und am 31..... hrhr


----------



## esgey (22. Dezember 2005)

Grrrr...,  

kann denn keiner am 25.? Ihr seid doch nur zu faul!   

Heiko


----------



## Trial infected (22. Dezember 2005)

mahlzeit,
also ich bin auch ganz stark für den 27.! und am bahnhof alex is auch okay! aba wat is nun mit der zeit ich würd vorschlagn das es schon ganz praktisch währ wenn man sich nen bisschen früher treffen würde denn würd ja auch früh dunkel also ich würd sagen allerspätestens 12uhr! also macht noch nen paar sprüchen und bis denn!!!

BTB for life!


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. Dezember 2005)

Hy Guys,
tut mir leid euch absagen zu müssen, aber meine neue Felge ist noch nicht gekommen, und ich schaffe das nicht mehr. Für mich fällt die Session nun aus, aber ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß, und keinen Schnee.


----------



## tinitram (23. Dezember 2005)

@Trialmaniax

Das ist schade. Vielleicht klappts ja zur nächsten Session...

@Alle:

Vorschlag:
27.12.05, ALEX ab 11:00 Uhr 

Treffpunkt auf dem Platz zwischen Bahnhof und dem Fernsehturm ???


----------



## trail-kob (23. Dezember 2005)

OK TIME UND LOCATION stehen nun ... also frohe Weihnachten an alle und bis zum 27.12.2005


----------



## esgey (23. Dezember 2005)

Ähm.....,

ich will ja niemandem hier die Stimmung vermiesen.
Aber die Brunnen unter dem Fernsehturm werden grad saniert. Die Verkleidung ist bereits runtergerissen und eingezäunt ist auch alles.   
Hab selber nicht schlecht geguckt als ichs Mittwich gesehen habe.   

Also, ich mein schon die Stufenbrunnen direkt am Turm, find leider kein Bild.

Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (23. Dezember 2005)

wieso wollt ihr denn alle nur an einem tag fahren, wir können doch auch 2 sessions starten. meinetwegen eine am 27.12., wo dann auch ein größerer mop die stadt unsicher macht, und eine kleinere session am 25.12. oder 26.12., da würden dann der heiko und andere auch auf ihre kosten kommen


----------



## trail-kob (23. Dezember 2005)

findsch gut... hauptsache das wetter ist nicht soooo nieselig wie jetzt grade hab mich beinah auf die seite gelegt an einem geländer... grrrr


----------



## Trial infected (24. Dezember 2005)

mahlzeit also ich ich wusste auch schon das der brunnen am alex gesperrt is aba das sollte uns trialer wohl kaum stören denn es wird ja nich der einzige spot sein den ihr kennt! und der zeitvorschlag is ja auch schonmal nen anfang obwohl es glaub ich praktischer wär wenn mann dann erstaml ein bisschen am alex bleiben würde dennn ihr wisst ja das die köpenicker jeungs imma nen bisschen länger brauchen also dann nich einfach abhauen! und wegen dem 26. >> die köpenicker haben auch überlegt dann auch zu fahren denn von uns fahren dann noch ein paar streeter dort! na gut dann bis spätestens zum 27.!


----------



## wodka o (24. Dezember 2005)

Tilo und ich sind auch am 27.12 am Start...


----------



## Scr4t (25. Dezember 2005)

Trial infected schrieb:
			
		

> mahlzeit also ich ich wusste auch schon das der brunnen am alex gesperrt is aba das sollte uns trialer wohl kaum stören denn es wird ja nich der einzige spot sein den ihr kennt! und der zeitvorschlag is ja auch schonmal nen anfang obwohl es glaub ich praktischer wär wenn mann dann erstaml ein bisschen am alex bleiben würde dennn ihr wisst ja das die köpenicker jeungs imma nen bisschen länger brauchen also dann nich einfach abhauen! und wegen dem 26. >> die köpenicker haben auch überlegt dann auch zu fahren denn von uns fahren dann noch ein paar streeter dort! na gut dann bis spätestens zum 27.!



sag die Uhrzeit und ich bin am *26.* auch am start...


----------



## Freestyle Trial (25. Dezember 2005)

Jo,die Potsdamer kommen!Rette sich wer kann.
wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (25. Dezember 2005)

Freestyle Trial schrieb:
			
		

> Jo,die Potsdamer kommen!Rette sich wer kann.
> wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Scr4t (25. Dezember 2005)

mal was für die mehr oder weniger spontanen:

*Morgen (26.) 11:30-12:00 am Alex*

und der alte Termin zur Erinnerung:

*Dienstag (27.) 11 Uhr am Alex*


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (25. Dezember 2005)

so, ich bin dann also morgen mit dabei. 

treffpunkt: siehe tintram, bzw. etwas links davon, beim cubix-spot würde ich sagen, da ist dann das warten nicht so schlimm 

@pankowtrialer und esgey: seid ihr auch dabei?



aso fast hätt ich es vergessen. ich bin gegen 12uhr da


----------



## Pankowtrialer (25. Dezember 2005)

sischer, sischer

ick versuch och am 26.12 'n bischl früher uff zu stehen,damit wa alle spielen gehen können! ansonsten sehen wa uns am 27.12.

in diesem sinne 
heil trial


----------



## Scr4t (26. Dezember 2005)

emmm... überall dieses weiße zeug... igit igit... 
das fahren heute fällt dann wohl flach.

hoffen wir mal das das wetter Morgen(27.) besser ist.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (26. Dezember 2005)

SCHEIßÄ    !!!


----------



## trail-kob (26. Dezember 2005)

wenns morgen so halbwegs trockenen kälte ist fahr ich trotz schnee. ansonsten geh ich rodeln mit großmutters holzschlitten


----------



## Trial infected (26. Dezember 2005)

also insofern es morgen nich so übel schneit wie heut dann bin ich auch trotz schnee am start is doch auch mal ganz interessant denn im schnee sieht man wie sicher man fährt! außerdem hät ich sonst nichts zu tun und würde mich den ganzen tag langweilen! also dann bis morgen um ca 11.30uhr!


----------



## Freestyle Trial (26. Dezember 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> emmm... überall dieses weiße zeug... igit igit...
> das fahren heute fällt dann wohl flach.
> 
> hoffen wir mal das das wetter Morgen(27.) besser ist.


wir waren heut trotzdem am Alex fahren.
Bei Kaufhof kann man richtig geil fahren wenns zu hat, sogar wenns dunkel ist, denn da ists beleuchtet und überdacht


----------



## trail-kob (26. Dezember 2005)

sehr gut dann machen wir das morgen auch brav... freu mich schon.

wer edel pics vom bike möcht ich nehm meine canon mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial infected (26. Dezember 2005)

also da ich ja morgen 100%ig dabei bin wollt ich nochmal fragen wer denn überhaupt noch kommt! oda habt ihr wegen son bisschen kristalinem H2O jetz alle pipi inne augen(  ) ???


----------



## esgey (26. Dezember 2005)

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich morgen(27.) arbeiten muss!?   

Ach ja, und den28. und 29. und den 31..................


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (26. Dezember 2005)

man man man, ich muß morgen auch erst einmal zur arbeit, weiß noch nicht wie lange ich da bleibe, bis 13uhr aber sicher. der tinitram und der pankowtrialer wollten ja morgen auch mit dabei sein. also ich werde mich dann etwas später dazu gesellen. also an die beiden genannten: bitte telefon nicht vergessen!

bis morgen dann. ciao luke.


----------



## tinitram (26. Dezember 2005)

moin, bin grad vom elternurlaub zurück...

hat sich ja ne menge hier getan. ich bin auch dabei. ich nehm ne cam mit und versuch zu 11:30 bis 12:00 am alex zu sein.

bis morgen denn

n8


----------

